# Fresh Peat



## Brendan Redler (Jun 1, 2008)

I have some fresh peat moss that I was using for air-layering azalias (sp?) to propagate them. Can I use some of this deliciously fresh peat in the bottom of a tank underneath some pool filter sand as a sub-substrate? It is decomposed, but barely. Fronds are still attached to the stems and much of the contents is still clearly identifiable as a moss plant.

I plan to take an 8gal tank that I have and use it to grow a lawn...just a lawn. Some hardscape as well, but minimal.


----------



## Brendan Redler (Jun 1, 2008)

Anyone?!?!


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

From your description, it sounds like you may actually have Sphagnum Moss instead of Sphagnum Peat Moss. Canadian Sphagnum Peat Moss should be completely decomposed and you shouldn't be able to see any "fronds" or even tell that is used to be a plant. If you indeed have Sphagnum Moss, I would not use this under your sand, been there done that a long time ago 

Is it possible for you to include a pic of the "fresh peat moss" you plan on using?


----------



## Brendan Redler (Jun 1, 2008)

yes yes yes, technically it's just sphagnum moss. Not decomposed.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

The "peat" that is best used as a very thin layer under the substrate is ground peat, which is far from being fresh peat moss. I don't recall reading any recommendation for using fresh or near fresh peat moss as such a layer. It is sometimes used in filters as one of the media, in order to soften and/or lower the pH of the water.


----------

